# Your screen name?



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This may have been ask before.
How or why did you choose your sreen name or what does it mean?

9121SS = My ride is a 1991, 21' Shallow Sport


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Cause i have to work more than i get to fish and hunt so im a part timer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

McDaniel is my last name. I was born in 1984, and graduated high school in 2002.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I worked at a chemical plant in the late 90's, a coworker always called me bigpun, after the rapper, the 91 is the number of my favorite football player, Kevin Greene..bigpun91


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I like "tail"


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

45 years in the fastener business......and i am arrogant lol:biggrin:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I like to fish and love to hunt ducks = fin and fowler or finnfowler


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Last name + 4 of us = Reynolds4


----------



## Wile E Coyote (Sep 12, 2011)

Best Labrador I ever had name called him GENIUS!!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

lagniappe = a little something extra, which i thought was always an appropriate description of what happens when one gets into fishing, especially when considering spending money as well as the experiences you get from it. 

2008 is the year that I joined 2cool.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Daddy always called me Bocephus...or Bo for short.

Miss that old man !


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends gave me this nickname bc I always seem to come accross coyotes to kill when hunting.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Which, what, huh?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

CC(Cypress Creek) is the high school I was going to when i joined the site in 2004.. and i love fishing the bluewater.. 

Still fitting today because i still fish bluewater in a CC(Center Console).


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

cause I started bay fishing way later than most of you. Got me a boat and started finding sandbars... plus, capt.hardhead was already taken!!!


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

I kayak fish and I'm an Aggie.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

My first dog's name was Buckshot. I grew up on Magee Lane....


----------



## mrs.slinginplastic (Apr 18, 2013)

my husband came up with his username slinginplastic (he likes to fish with artificial bait) and so I just took his username and added mrs. to it :dance:


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I own 5 *G*erman *S*horthair *P*ointers. 
GSP+Mike


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I know mine is difficult to decipher!! First name James, and I'm an Aggie = JamesAggie.




Gig'em


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

I headed up our shark fishing group of friends..... Got dubbed "CaptMatt"



Not a Capt or guide by any means....


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My 2 labs:

Capt Agustus McCrae "Gus"
Doc Holiday "Doc". Doc was Gus's dad, and he passed last Aug at 13.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> This may have been ask before.
> How or why did you choose your sreen name or what does it mean?
> 
> 9121SS = My ride is a 1991, 21' Shallow Sport


Have you been off your Aricept again Randy?








04-30-2012, 07:56 AM 
*9121SS*








Wish the hull of my boat was wet!
Join Date: Jun 28 2009
Location: Magnolia, Tx
Age: 54
Posts: 7,995 
Rep Power: 21484262

I run a 1991, 21' Shallow Sport = 9121SS

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=409680&highlight=cool+handle


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm always Whistling Dixie and that was the name of my first boat.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Have you been off your Aricept again Randy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I guess so. The mind is a terrible thing!


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

txrdkng = Texas Road King. Rode a Harley Road King for years, now I ride an Ultra Glide but when I am out there I still feel like I'm the king of the road!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I went creative, LOl

First name Neil, last name Wilkins

Thus Nwilkins


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My boat down in Key West..


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm a salesman - peddler
Industrial chemicals is what I sell - soap
Soapeddler...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Because I love the Frio river valley and hope to retire there....for the last decade its been about axis hunting....I love being able to hunt year around.Changed my handle in 04...was on
Here under another one in 03


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Reloaded ammo for 40yrs. In 1998, joined SASS, and the Cowboy Mounted Shooters. Started loading shotgun, pistol, and rifle for the members. When someone wanted a large amount of shot shells loaded they would say go see Shotman. So the name stuck with me.

LOL
SHOTMAN


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

3rdbar was taken. I`m 6`7". Fish a lot out there.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Brother Bob*

Ok, just for the record, I am not an ordained minister, priest or anything associated with the any church/religion. I do however like to treat everyone I come accross as a brother, or sister for that matter.

Bobby


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

its where i fish ! :fish:


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Davis = last name, bowled several 300 games = Davis300


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Speckreds is the beginning of my email address. Been using that email since email was made available to the public. 
We were just putting in fish names and combo of names trying to establish a master email way back when. This one took and could not be change, so it stuck.

So I also use SpeckReds for my tag and other things.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Not as creative as Neil but *Duke* is my name..


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't ever seem to get on the good fish so Gasspergoo sounded right.............my wife says the gas part is right on.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not very creative either... first initial, last name


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

davis300 said:


> Davis = last name, bowled several 300 games = Davis300


Dude?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Used to be the state coordinator for veterans employment services so State_Vet


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

IRIDERED2003,HONDA. use to ride a couple of 2003 honda cr 125/134 bikes


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

My first boat in Sargent was a 20' AllWeld and my 2 boys said I look like a big tuna can going down the creek.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

What, did each of you bowl 100? :wink:


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

aguaflaca - skinny water (sorta Spanish)
also the name of my boat.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Dude?
> 
> View attachment 618039


Nice...looks like some cool Cats that I need to join up with!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

After my favorite saying... "When God created the Earth, He made it three parts water and one part land. Therefore, it's obvious to me He intended me to spend triple the amount of time fishing than mowing the lawn."

I actually don't mow the lawn at all anymore, but I used to


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I love dreaming about and fishing skinny water, especially in Port Mansfield...hence the name.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Reloder gun powders are designated by numbers: 7, 10, 12, 15, 22, 25, 33.

My first love is reloading & I was born on the 28th.

Since there was no Reloder28 it seemed fitting for my screen name.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Nuff said!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tripletime said:


> I actually don't mow the lawn at all anymore, but I used to


Where can I sign up??!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My boat down in Key West..


In your dreams!:biggrin:


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

dmwz71:

DMW.....My initials

Z71.......My Suburban

I wanted Z71, but it was not available...........


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

davis300 said:


> Nice...looks like some cool Cats that I need to join up with!


the guy in the middle is the team manager... They'd love to have a good bowler like you.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

kaptin = boat driver krunch = bottom


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

wife's name is Candy (C-man is short for Candy man) and was born in 1969


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Well, my mom and dad decided to name me Cody. Then since my parents were married, my mother had my dads last name. First initial, C. 
Thus Cody C


Cody C


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Goes back to high school nickname.."The Turtle"..something to do with my pace at the time...Hated it !!!!.. Didn't want to call my boat The Turtle..hence.."Tortuga"...sounds a little more nautical..:mpd:


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I was a fire department lieutenant when I joined. Should change it to retiredfirelt now.


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

First Draw is name of my boat, couldn't have that so added El, everyone's happy. I'm a home builder and all subcontractors wanted that first draw as soon as they could get it. So my boat is my First Draw.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Cause i like fishing off shore


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Two of my favorite fish to catch & eat. REDSPECK, and it sounds bad ***.
I will be getting that as a tattoo soon.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

IBTSOOM

It Beats The [email protected] Out Of Me


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was in iraq when I joined. I like to fish. Fishin' Soldier came to mind


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Texas Smokehouse Sauce......It'll eat!


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

If you don't know, then you are not Ghetto...


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Tha's easy...I found this website....Jus-in-time !


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mine's the result of a typo. Meant to type in Hullapopper which was my favorite bass lure when I was a kid fishing at my grandpa's place on Lake Cherokee in East Texas. By the time I saw the typo it was too late to modify. Far as I know I'm the only Hullahopper on the planet! :biggrin:


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

on a good day...let's catch a couple more (rare)
on a slow day....let's make a couple more casts (fairly common)
on a bad day....well, let's have a couple more (too often)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> the guy in the middle is the team manager... They'd love to have a good bowler like you.


Dont be shy IJ but Thanks for taking the picture. Next time well get you in there so you dont feel left out.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> 45 years in the fastener business......and i am arrogant lol:biggrin:


 Copano/Aransas Like to fish Copano and Aransas bays. You did that on purpose did you.:biggrin: Your not arrogant your a little "Cheap" though.:slimer:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

SpeckReds said:


> Speckreds is the beginning of my email address. Been using that email since email was made available to the public.
> We were just putting in fish names and combo of names trying to establish a master email way back when. This one took and could not be change, so it stuck.
> 
> So I also use SpeckReds for my tag and other things.


That's pretty much how Soapeddler was born. Been using it since I first got on the Internet and got email and needed screen names. It's become a part of my personna... LOL!


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

First boat, Explorer 21, tunnel vee


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I always test as a Free Spirit on personality tests and I ride a Shadow Spirit 750 -- so I picked up the nickname Spirit. Makes a good online user name too.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Wife is Kim, I'm John, we are Cajun,thus,,,,,,,,KJON


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

kept mine simple (so i'd remember it)

Beau = first name
c = middle initial
p = last initial

beaucp


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

copano/aransas said:


> copano/aransas like to fish copano and aransas bays. You did that on purpose did you.:biggrin: Your not arrogant your a little "cheap" though.:slimer:


ha ha i guess "potlicker" and "stuck in the mud" where already taken:biggrin:

cheap is a relative term......i am relatively cheap:spineyes:


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Born in Texas and will die in Texas hence the name Texasgirl. And, even though most women don't admit their age, the 44 was my age when I joined 2Cool!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> In your dreams!:biggrin:


Would you believe this boat...:smile:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Would you believe this boat...:smile:


That's more like it!


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

My last name is Webber. Phonetically it's Wee Beer. Hence the Littlebeer.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I was great at map reading and navigation in the Army
I have a BS in Geography and make maps for a living (GIS Analyst). 
After several years in the business I consider myself a Master at making Maps.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

was on a wade one time,,,and caught probably 20 'skip-jack' in about 2 hour time frame,,shimp-stealin,,,SOB'S


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I live in Deer Park and I am a fisherman. so DPFISHERMAN became by screen name.


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Because Maybe Someday i will be able to afford on of those bad ***** SCB's


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

When I bought a home in Sweeny, one of the guys at my old plant said "so you're gonna be a Sweenyite?" I was, at the moment setting up a gmail acct and trying to think up a username and sweenyite wasn't taken (imagine that). So, I use it as an email username as well.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

9 pages in and I am still waiting for **** Chasers reply.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

^ use your imagination


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lawson4x454 = last name + I had a 4x4 truck with a 454 in it. I was 19. It stuck I guess.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ill give you three guesses on the dwilliams part. As far as the "35", the first forum/usergroup/whatever I ever got on was a now-defunct Glock forum back when I was burning the barrel out of a Glock 35 in some competitive shooting... I just kinda went with that when I got on other forums so I wouldn't have to remember different ones..


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

No clue!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine is due to being boatless. I bank fish.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Everyone I know calls me big john, and my last name starts with an "O".


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Named after my first duck dog (Major), and my birthday is on the 29th

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Maybe Someday said:


> Because Maybe Someday i will be able to afford on of those bad ***** SCB's


mine's for the dollar bills as well. Scratch, which I barely have any and One day, not a "maybe"...... power-o-positive thinkin'.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

I like Ron White,Thus the Tator Salad .Never been thrown out of anywhere,,,yet.


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Never end a sentence with a preposition...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I live in Round Rock and the people of south central Texas of Czech [FONT=&quot]descendants [/FONT] are sometimes refer to as bohemians.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

My dad let me drive his 1976 bronco to high school and it was his pride and joy and it soon became mine. I miss that bronco, was the badest bronco at Dickinson high from 1996-1999!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to love to surf, and surfed alot back in the day. "would love to have the chance to do it again"

I love to fish for specks and love to shoot speckled belly's and enjoy catchin specks in the surf.



surfspeck


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

It's my brand...


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

It's just something I say a lot.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Sealy Texas*


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Being raised in the heart of the Okie oil fields, my first job while in high school was roustabouting and roughnecking. And it paid better than hauling hay.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I remember when I joined this forum. I got some static about Centex. As Centex Home were getting some bad press. No connection what so ever. Anyway when i started my business in 87 I thought Centex Pressure Washing Service would best describe me. Pressure Washing in Central Texas. Thus the name CENTEXPW, so I use it at most forums I visit. I really like my little wade fishing avatar. He's kind of cool.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I was technical support for a small ISP in East Texas in the late 90s. I updated the landing site with pertinent links to events and holiday stuff. My boss (the owner) sent out an email to all of our users telling them that the "Resident Love Goddess" had updated the website for Valentine's Day and if they had any questions, comments, or concerns to email [email protected]***.net. I made him drop the love and just refer to me as Goddess. When I bought the domain, goddess.com wasn't available, but txgoddess was. So, I took it.


----------



## Plant guy (Apr 22, 2012)

I grow and sell plants for a living.....plant guy

"plant" was taken


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Plant guy said:


> I grow and sell plants for a living.....plant guy
> 
> "plant" was taken


Hydro? :rybka:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been a Roadie for over 20 years and I love to fish.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Grew up in central Indiana and attended Indiana University '82 - '86. Bob Knight era chair throwing basketball. 

Been in Texas 20 years now, all our kids grew up here and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Thank you Texas!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My Grandpa called me and my twin brother little peckerwoods all our life.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

My screen name should be easy to figure out. I love to wade fish.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

6'5" tall weighin at 375 first Name Jerry

Bigj


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bigj said:


> 6'5" tall weighin at 375 first Name Jerry
> 
> Bigj


Man your short and skinny!


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

McDaniel8402 said:


> McDaniel is my last name. I was born in 1984, and graduated high school in 2002.


do you have a twin brother by any chance?


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

My mother had a dream when she was pregnant with me that I was riding a bike down the street with a fishing pole and a bucket. The bucket said baitbucket on it so everyone called me baithbucket lol. I was also black in this dream LOL!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Please go to my website www.chickenboylures.com and read The Legend of Chickenboy and that will explain it.


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

I cannot remember....:headknock


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

I own a business that Hydro-test, cleans, paints and sell cylinders, as in Oxygen, Nitrogen, Argon, Fire Extinguishers, Breathing Air, Propane, etc. Roger

Is that a shameless plug?


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine is straight forward - I'm a Health & Safety Manager of a major oil company...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WildThings = stands for my taxidermy business Wild Things Taxidermy. Ingenious huh?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

kenny's my name. I guess I started registering on fishing sites during the dawn of the www.


----------



## saltygold (May 17, 2006)

*Name*

My last name is. Gold. And I love to be salty


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

It is my biggest dilemma when fishing, the choice is much easier now that I no longer have a kayak.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Had a DBA filed Tucson Reds. It was the name of my Ice House. Was in the middle of writting a business plan when I had heart surgery and was in the hosp for 2 months. Needless to say...never opened it!! Still have a couple of friends that call me Tucson but most call me Linder?? Beats me haha
Linda


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Friends and family called me Bubba in my younger years and now own a kenner.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

When I got my first computer somewheres in the mid 90's I had a friend come over to "set it up". When he asked me what I wanted my screen name to be, I, being right on top of things, KNEW I had to have a alph numeric number no one could guess....so picked Redfish with the limit inserted in the middle.

When he asked me what I wanted my password to be.....had to come up with something different. For a couple of months I was afraid to change ANYTHING on it. By the time I knew you could do it, was too late was spread all around and just too much trouble to change.

So my computer ignorance shows on every post I make! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

SSN - Submarine Service Nuclear + First Name John


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm old and this was my favorite cartoon... It reminds me of 2 cool. It can be a cartoon also lol:biggrin:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The Sunbeam was a crack non stop Southern Pacific passenger train during the steam era.
In the 40's I watched it many a morning come roaring from behind the Lone Star feed mill on Silver Street as it headed for Dallas. It left the Houston Station at 5PM daily. SP advertise it did the 276 miles to Dallas in 276 minutes.
As a six year old I thought it was the most fantastic machine in the world.
They scrapped the big P-14 steam locos in 1952. A sad day for sure.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*roboslave*

Checked in to my duty station in Galveston at the Marine Corps Reserve. I soon talked my way into active duty which I enjoyed for the next 4 years. I was the lowest rank and they called me Robo from my last name. So then came Roboslave which Im sure you military guys can figure out.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Scend = the motion of the ocean
Irie = Rasta for all's good in the world


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Did a lot of gar fishin back in the day,They Are The Wolves Of The Water....we use to bring in anywhere from 1 to 5 each time we went gar fishing and we either sold them or cleaned them.They never went to waste. ...glad they reduced the limits to one per day, I'm not that mad at them anymore.lol


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

REDSPECKMEDIC = My favorite two fish to fish for and I am a Paramedic so there it is.............


----------



## Stolen Hubcaps (Dec 10, 2011)

Stolen Hubcaps because when I was a kid I wanted to have a rock band called Stolen Hubcaps , Unfortunately I quickly learned I have no musical talent (except for today's music standards maybe) . Ironically I now buy and sell classic cars for extra income so I guess the name is still applicable.


----------



## Matagorda_Aggie_Fisher (Dec 18, 2012)

Pretty self explanatory I suppose, but Matagorda is my second home, I am a Fightin' Texas Aggie grad, and fishing is better than well....pretty much anything!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Cuz even if there's no fishing plans on the calendar there will be very soon.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Name of my old boat


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

been called flounder since college and I drive boats for a living.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually the wife came up with this name. Back when we joined 2cool surf fishing was pretty much the only fishing we did now we mix it up but planning on hitting the sand next week.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

My first and last initial...JW.....not J Doo Bya like 90% of people say


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

767: favorite boeing jet
94: birth year
P: first initial.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I invented the rubberback lure.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

"Hollywood" call sign as a Military Aviator bestowed on me....


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Nothing i ever do is easy, Never Easy...


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bearkat73 = Graduated from Sam Houston and 73 was my number when I played football there.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the nickname my dad gave me when I was a little kid. He said I would stick out my bottom lip (when pouting) and it looked like I had a dip of snuff in my lip.
Then someway it became Snus?
However, he called me Snus only when he was in a good mood. Otherwise it was by my first name.
I wish he was here today to call my name......I sure do miss him!


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I started a new job a few years ago and the guys there were fisherman. I became fishing buddies with them over time and we took a fishing trip to Lake Livingston one day. 5 of us jigged over 125 white bass in 2 hours. I joined the site a few days after.


----------



## Lusso22 (May 20, 2013)

I have been using this screen name since around 2003 for truck forums I joined. After my favorite rims and the size of them:

Foose Lusso's
22"

Lame I know...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm a retired Army Engineer.

"Essayons" is the U.S. Army Engineer motto. The origin is French it means "Let us try". "75" is the 75th Division, my last unit.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My mom had an affair with Junior Samples


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

br549 said:


> My mom had an affair with Junior Samples


LOL! Bet there's a bunch that don't know who he is!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like beer


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

My bike + my job.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Cause learning to throw a Baitcaster was hard when I first picked one up.

Now, I could not imagine fishing any other way.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I am Chasintail's wife.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just "Gary".


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Love to fish saltwater, and team rope


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*gatortrout*

Because I LOVE catching fat spotted pigs! Need I say more?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Ody Koeppen and my sweet ride...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

That's what my ex-es call me


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> That's what my ex-es call me


Stay classy!

Must spread.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I married into the name when I married Vitamin Sea.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Team = my family & Burns is our last name.


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Screen Name*

Myassys Dragon - was the name of a boat that always got my attention when I was a young boy growing up in Port Mansfield.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I don't rightly recall how I came up with my screen name.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I drifted onto this site. Also, I'd go to the PINS and come back with driftwood, when I lived in CC. There was already a driftwood, hence, driftwood2.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My name is Jamie Leann but my daddy always call me Jamie Lee


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Doubleover - Nothing like having a rod Double over


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Stolen Hubcaps said:


> Stolen Hubcaps because when I was a kid I wanted to have a rock band called Stolen Hubcaps , Unfortunately I quickly learned I have no musical talent (except for today's music standards maybe) . Ironically I now buy and sell classic cars for extra income so I guess the name is still applicable.


Join Date: Dec 10 2011
Location: College Station , TX
Age: 39
Posts: 3 
Rep Power: 0









3 post in 1 1/2 years? That is truely impressive to those of us that are addicted to posting our dumb knowledge. Green to you!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Name of boat...


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

My retreivers thunder and storm


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine is my African Grey Parrot... Smart Bird!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My most favorite place to relax!


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

Not a good story, but name stuck.
When living in Southern Cal in the late 80's, Rode bikes year round with some great guys. My first wife got pregnant and I was working 14 hours a day 7 days a week as a high voltage electrician. Baby was born sick. When I wasn't working, I was in the rocking chair with her the whole time. Came home one day, cleaned up, picked Amanda up, and sat back in the rocker with her bottle. very nice time. Fed her, burped her, and changed her diaper. That was the last thing I remember. 
I wake up in the hospital 3 weeks later, just to have the doctors tell me I have been medicated the whole time. 
Seems while I was working, my wife was doing speed and having a good time while pregnant. The last day I remember, what happened is, when Amanda went to sleep in my arms, she never woke up. I lost it. The cops and doctor told me it took 6 cops and 9 bro's I rode with to get me calmed down enough to get Amanda out of my arms, and to handcuff me, because I was hurting everyone that came near me.
When I got out of the hospital, first thing I see is, 80 motorcycles with the bro's I rode with waiting at the reception area. Docs, nurses, and all were looking nervous. It was a rough looking bunch. I get wheeled out, and my bro, Wild Bill, looks at me and says " Your a F****** Maniac". From that day, my bro's called me Maniac. 
Of course now a days, there are a bunch wanting that handle and it was taken. I am Maniac. I am a Biker. Have been for over 35 years. And I am a brother to all bikers.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Born in Laredo. Grew up south of SA all my life but live just north of there now. I'm a dam yankee. And I fish.:texasflag


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

YakAggie said:


> I kayak fish and I'm an Aggie.





JamesAggie said:


> I know mine is difficult to decipher!! First name James, and I'm an Aggie = JamesAggie.
> 
> Gig'em





Matagorda_Aggie_Fisher said:


> Pretty self explanatory I suppose, but Matagorda is my second home, I am a Fightin' Texas Aggie grad, and fishing is better than well....pretty much anything!


Wow, real creative aggies. Lol. I'm just kiddin..

Fishburd27 = I like fish/fishing, last name is Burda, and 27 is my birth day


----------



## sgtjonnie (Jul 14, 2011)

sgtjonnie=Dallas PD retired


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

MaiChip is the name of my boat.
Mai - as in mine 
Chip - is slang for girlfriend. 

My boat is my girlfriend. Its the only girlfriend Momma will let me have!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrschasintail said:


> I am Chasintail's wife.


well then shouldn't your name be caughttail??:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

While at work one night, I had called my boss to report on something....while making the call, another employee came in and started giving me a hard time, and I kinda went off on the dude and pretty much called him exactly what he was....anyway, the next day on our daily conference call, (that is attended by all the big brass bosses) my boss says we were first going to discuss crew room etiquite....he plays a voice recording left on his phone from the night before....yeah...it was me! In my anger at the guy, I forgot I had called my boss and, well, you get the picture. At the end of the conf. call, he asked if anyone had anything else....and then he said "Roostor...you have anything to say?" Of course at that point, I had no idea who Roostor was...then he said "Robert, from now on, you will be called Roostor...Cock a doodle do" 
I intentionally misspell the word as way back then, someone else (on the internet) already had the name the way it was supposed to be spelled as their handle, so I changed it to Roostor.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Some 20 years ago I was shopping in Fiesta off of 249. They always had ball caps for a dollar. I saw there were 4 of them that had Firedogs across the top of the cap. It was a firefighter group out of King Salmond, Alaska. I was going on a week long fishing trip with my friends and we made up tales of our firefighting while enjoying a few brewskies. I still have the old cap and the memories.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Sheet Metal Worker for 45 Years.

A Union Sheet Metal Worker at that!

Don't go blaming Me.......I always vote Republican!!

Tinman


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

It's the name of our group!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I was at a Taxidermist competition YRS back, saw a very impressive mount of a Stripper on a pedistal (a first) that was named 'Wet Dreams' the name stuck , yrs later I named my offshore boat the same....BTW the Stripper won best in show.....WW


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

When my son was in college I had a Boatright skiff. When he came home we tried to fish regardless of the weather. At one point he asked "Dad, when are you going to get a bigger boat?" My answere was "when there is an end to the tuition". A few years later he graduated from Baylor, I bought a Parker 2300 Big Bay and the family insisted I name it "Enduition".
With that as my boat name, I used it as my screen name when I joined 2Cool.
It's been a few years since then (10+), and I have bought and sold several boats since then, but I just keep the name on 2Cool cause I'm too lazy to change it.

FYI. The Boatright skiff may still be my most favorite boat of them all.


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

pierce(last name) 29(daughters bday) 01(sons bday) = pierce2901


----------



## rdawson43 (May 7, 2010)

fairly boring as well...
r = initial first name
dawson = last name
43 = high school football #


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

When lincoln introduced the Navigator several years ago I had to have one. Bought it and caught all sorts of hell from my friends for paying too much for a dressed up expedition and they dubbed me "navidriver." 

That was a name that was easy to have available when joining forums so it stuck with me until I sold the navigator and changed it to "navi." Sounds much better than "wife's hand me down yukondriver"


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

If I tell I get in trouble.


----------



## EZCast (Aug 11, 2005)

first letters in my full name plus what i love to do


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

cheif cant ketchum , due to lack of prowess on the water . hey ! i'm gettin better !


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Loved to bass fish on Lake Cherokee when I was a kid. My grandparents had a lake house there. So I was going to use Hullapopper as my screen name (my favorite top water lure back then) but accidently misspelled it and it came out Hullahopper and the rest is history.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

USS ORISKANY for curises to VN (CVA34)


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

At the time of my creating a screen name I had caught 2 wahoos and my fishing buddies had none.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Me and my buddy Wes, are 2 cat fishing, and fish for cats, about 60% of the time.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

My wife worked for Enron. My vessel was going to be a Viking..... ended up much smaller...... it is the result


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

FishFinder - Named after my buds due to the fact I could always find the fish...


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Warlock without the 1...the original was lost in the big security password change around here...was my "Hollywood" call sign as an military Aviator bestowed on me as a young test pilot...you don't get to pick...but I always liked it.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> I was at a Taxidermist competition YRS back, saw a very impressive mount of a Stripper on a pedistal (a first) that was named 'Wet Dreams' the name stuck , yrs later I named my offshore boat the same....BTW the Stripper won best in show.....WW


I remember this post from reading it the first time around.
A stripper mounted on a pedestal definitely would be a show stopper!:biggrin:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

When I was younger I had a strong hate for crows, one day while driving in the country I saw a bunch in the ditch and almost wrecked my truck while shooting at them, my friends shook their head and called me Crowhater, after that the name kind of stuck.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was a cat 5 back in the day.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I fish with idiots that catch nothing but hard heads


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

My brother and I were fishing a known reef and pullin em n left and right everyone one else was watching then one of the boats comes n parks about 50 yards from us and still wasnt catching so he decided wat the heck and pull up about 15 yards from us and asks U CATCHIN EM? We busted out laughin... and they still couldnt catch a wet hook


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I used to be an ice hickey referee, and the numbers are for the two greats in the sports, 9 for Gordie Howe and 99 for Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> i fish with idiots that catch nothing but hard heads


lmmfao


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My Uncle Bobby had this as his nick name forever. He was in management at one of the refineries in Baytown. He had an assistant that he would "bark" orders at and send him on his way to give those orders out to. The guy would run around "Hey Dip say this goes over here..Dip say to take these plans to so and so..ect. so hence the name Dipsay. When he passed I proudly picked up the nick name and I hope I've done him proud. BTW, he had a habit of getting himself into all kinds of antics. So I think I've done the name proud. IE jon boat under dock, floating down channel with motor issues, going out in fog. lol yup definitely related if ya'll have read some of my old posts and the hilarity that came from those...Dip


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

I've killed 100's of tuna.


----------



## wadefishing (Aug 11, 2010)

I lost my son in 2009 his first name was Wade and last name was Fisher.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I may be the winner here : Lots of thought in this process


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

180 = 1/2 of a full circle

bzrk = crazy

Some will argue the "half" part....

also, 180 was my badge number when I was LE


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Great thread to read thru!

Had this screen name even before there was a "screen"... was my old CB "handle"... Nothing more exciting than to ease into thigh deep water at daylight and have saltwater slicks poppin' all around you!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Skidmark was taken


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

fy0834 = It was one of those random â€œtype the letters and numbers as seen in the box.â€


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

"SC"--my initials. "WINE"--well, I like wine.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine is self-explanatory and named after the boat. My wife didnâ€™t think it was a funny as I did though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Hullahopper said:


> Loved to bass fish on Lake Cherokee when I was a kid. My grandparents had a lake house there. So I was going to use Hullapopper as my screen name (my favorite top water lure back then) but accidently misspelled it and it came out Hullahopper and the rest is history.


What in the heck made you resurrect a 4 year old thread? Not complaining, just wondered how you got there on this particular morning.

This one I really liked. The thought of grandpa calling the boys peckerwoods makes me smile. "C'mere you two little peckerwoods." I bet you and your brother had buzz cuts.



peckerwood said:


> My Grandpa called me and my twin brother little peckerwoods all our life.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> What in the heck made you resurrect a 4 year old thread? Not complaining, just wondered how you got there on this particular morning.
> 
> This one I really liked. The thought of grandpa calling the boys peckerwoods makes me smile. "C'mere you two little peckerwoods." I bet you and your brother had buzz cuts.


Hey POC, tell us about yours and your avatar pic! That movie was made on my deer lease!!


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Because itâ€™s funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Having my name as my handle keeps me polite and honest, allegedly


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Hey POC, tell us about yours and your avatar pic! That movie was made on my deer lease!!


I grew up fishing Port O'Connor. The tail end, I suppose, of the "good old days". When you have a flounder boat, you get to see everything in the flats at night. In the warm months, they're full of ballyhoo. With the right technique, and a long-handled net, you can net them up. Big trout and redfish really love them.

We started using them as bait, at the POC jetties at night. At first we used lights to attract bait, but then I figured out that the really big girls preferred the dark. We used to come home with big, fat jetty trout that looked like DuraFlame logs. I sort of made my peace with big trout, and I don't keep any that size anymore. I really don't even stalk the big girls like I used to. But I have a lot of amazing fishing memories wrapped around those night trips to the jetties. Thus the name.

I know this post is already long, but I hope nobody minds if I tell one story:

Ballyhoo can't be netted from the front. By "can't" I mean we tried more times than I can count, and it can't be done. You have to put a net down in front of them, and let them swim into the edge of it, then scoop them up. I'm convinced that the big predators know that as well, because we only put a single hook in them, right through the beak and top of the head - and we didn't miss a lot of hookups. Pretty obvious that the fish know to aim for the front, if they want any chance of catching one. So we would fish out there in the dark, with ballyhoo that were usually 10"-12" long, but lots of them up to about 14" long, with a single hook and no sort of weight on the line.

Most of you probably know about the phosphorescent jellyfish that are in the water. At night, when it is really dark, the light off of those tiny jellyfish is incredible. Run your hand through the water, and it lights up like fireworks. The swirls and eddies off of your hand trail off like something out of Disney's Fantasia.

When a big fish hits a big bait, it is a VERY violent affair. You get some sense of that just by holding the rod and feeling it. But when it's pitch dark and a big trout hits a big ballyhoo, there is a small streak and then a big ball of light. The violence of the trout's attack causes such a disturbance that those tiny jellyfish light up instantly, in a sphere that's probably 3-4 feet in diameter, and it looks like an explosion underwater. At the same instant, you can see lots of streaks of light radiating outward, as the other baitfish in the area dart to get away. It wasn't too uncommon to see another ball of light farther out, as another trout exploded on one of the fleeing baitfish. There is so much that goes on under the water we fish in, that we never get to see. But we got to "see" a lot of it, by watching the streaks and flashes of light the fish caused among the phosphorescent jellyfish. It's magnificent.

One last thing - imagine that you're fishing with a 14" long bait. You get a big hit but miss the hookup, so you reel it in full speed so you can cast it right back out for another shot. Now picture that it gets nailed while you're ripping it in like that. Imagine how big of a trout it has to be to nail a bait that big as it's screaming in full speed. It happened... often. Pretty soon we saw it enough to know that it wasn't a fluke. I only mention that because people who want to stalk big trout rarely use a high speed technique, but there are times that it will draw a strike from the real gators. One of the ways that big trout ambush is to pick off baitfish that are blindly fleeing from another trout.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Same Idea*



Part Timer said:


> Cause i have to work more than i get to fish and hunt so im a part timer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I can't do both but try to do one or the other. Soon I will have to change by screen name though - I see retirement around the corner!!!!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Wasn't planning to hang out here very long. I was wrong.


----------



## CSN (Sep 14, 2012)

Initials - Caus' I'm lazy, and not very creative.


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

great question.....

my screen name is driven by my love of salt water and the fact that i am a UH Cougar graduate...Salty_UH

original screen name i had was Salty_Cougar but quickly got overwhelmed with the dirty ol'men sending me inappropriate crotch shots!!!!!! I swear 2coolers can be so degenerate sometimes.....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My Grandpa called me and my twin brother little peckerwoods. When I was growing up, country folks called woodpeckers and rowdy kids peckerwoods.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Last name plus my average bowling score.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

original screen name i had was Salty_Cougar but quickly got overwhelmed with the dirty ol'men sending me inappropriate crotch shots!!!!!! I swear 2coolers can be so degenerate sometimes.....[/QUOTE]

Dayum, lol:headknock


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im 6'5' and 345lbs first name Jerry

BigJ


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> I grew up fishing Port O'Connor. The tail end, I suppose, of the "good old days". When you have a flounder boat, you get to see everything in the flats at night. In the warm months, they're full of ballyhoo. With the right technique, and a long-handled net, you can net them up. Big trout and redfish really love them.
> 
> We started using them as bait, at the POC jetties at night. At first we used lights to attract bait, but then I figured out that the really big girls preferred the dark. We used to come home with big, fat jetty trout that looked like DuraFlame logs. I sort of made my peace with big trout, and I don't keep any that size anymore. I really don't even stalk the big girls like I used to. But I have a lot of amazing fishing memories wrapped around those night trips to the jetties. Thus the name.
> 
> ...


Man, I bet we've passed each other many times... Years ago, before all the houses and such were out on the penninsula, we used to camp a lot at the old cattle pens or at the cedars and fish all up and down there... Used to fish the jetties too and in pitch black dark... I've been all over the world on ships and that phosphorescence Is amazing to see when you're hundreds of miles from shore! Your post brings back some real good memories!


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

jr - daughters initials
22 - her collegiate softball number
dad - self explanatory


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Dan Cavazos III
So DCAVA
Aka Dan The Man in these parts by all who know me in da car biz...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Tore up my left knee riding MotoCross in '74. They put it back together as well as possible but in '94 I had to have a total replacement. After I got back on my feet I started walking on the track in the park behind my house. 

One day while I was out walking my BIL came by and was standing on the sidewalk in front of my house waiting for me. I was still half a block away and he yelled out, "HERE COMES WALKIN' JACK." 

It just kinda stuck.....


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

What I, and would assume pretty much everyone else, want before I get off of the water.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> What in the heck made you resurrect a 4 year old thread? Not complaining, just wondered how you got there on this particular morning.
> 
> This one I really liked. The thought of grandpa calling the boys peckerwoods makes me smile. "C'mere you two little peckerwoods." I bet you and your brother had buzz cuts.


I actually did it.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2509754


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Been a very enjoyable read so far! Keep 'em comin'...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

All my hobbies are money pits. Someone else had it so i had to do muney instead.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Surf fishing trip way down PINS back in the day. One of those small violent storm cells popped up that night and blew away my grill, life jackets, and most everything else not nailed down. Heard on the radio next morning, that NAS clocked 84 mph winds. Had a good supply of Kielbasa and tortillas left. Found the grill grate, dug a hole in the sand, grilled the sausage and tortillas, thus Dunedawgs were born. Still have them every camping trip, sand is optional.


----------



## shallowaterhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*Shallowaterhunter*

I love hunting fish in shallow water.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

The name of our cabin on the Peninsula, built on the jetty rocks.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

My buddy had a cool email ( mr sawzall) and I wanted something like it. The day I joined 2 cool, the tree service was grinding a stump at my house . Ive never operated a stumpgrinder in my entire life ! LOL


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

Its a play on words...


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Been lovin' the ol man's music for a long time! :cheers:


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Growing up and fishing Galveston West Bay in the 70s and 80s, my dad always said we were out hunting Snaggletoothfrecklefish.


----------

